# What's the best nozzle to use with backpack sprayer for Prodiamine 65 WDG, and how concentrated should spray pattern be?



## Studly (Jun 5, 2018)

I just bought a Jacto HD400 backpack sprayer so I can start using Prodiamine 65 WDG in my lawn, and after testing the sprayer with water and the stock nozzle (adjustable cone, with 0.18 gpm flow rate), I realized it's going to take me all day to do my 9,000 sq ft lawn if I use the stock nozzle.

What nozzle do you recommend (a certain Teejet model or should I stick with a Jacto flat fan nozel?) for quicker spraying of this pre-em? And if you recommend a Teejet model, would I need some kind of adapter?

Also, how concentrated does the spray pattern need to be for the Prodiamine to work? Is it like with granules, and if you have one droplet landing every couple inches, the Prodiamine will spread out in the soil and give you blanket coverage? Or do you really need to saturate every blade of grass with the spray?

I'm new to backpack sprayers, nozzles and Prodiamine, so any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

A ai11204-vs would be a good choice for a soil app:
https://www.amazon.com/TeeJet-AI11004-VS-Degree-Induction-Spray/dp/B00CMU2TKK/ref=sr_1_1?keywords=ai11004-vs

When you spray, overlap each pass to ensure a good uniform coverage. You want it to be about 20" above the ground, so not concentrated at all.


----------



## Studly (Jun 5, 2018)

Gilley11 said:


> A ai11204-vs would be a good choice for a soil app:
> https://www.amazon.com/TeeJet-AI11004-VS-Degree-Induction-Spray/dp/B00CMU2TKK/ref=sr_1_1?keywords=ai11004-vs
> 
> When you spray, overlap each pass to ensure a good uniform coverage. You want it to be about 20" above the ground, so not concentrated at all.


Thanks for the helpful tips!


----------



## EricInGA (Feb 23, 2020)

This is an awesome all around TeeJet tip. It will suit your needs just fine.

TeeJet TT11004-VP Turbo TeeJet... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CMU70RM?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share


----------



## Studly (Jun 5, 2018)

EricInGA said:


> This is an awesome all around TeeJet tip. It will suit your needs just fine.
> 
> TeeJet TT11004-VP Turbo TeeJet... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CMU70RM?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share


Thanks, will check that one out too. Seems to have a different look. 

Do you usually need an adapter to get the Teejet nozzles to fit?


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

Adapters or not just depend on the current setup on the sprayer. I am not familiar with your model but I can simply swap the Teejet into the Chaplin 24v sprayer wand. If your wand is similar you should be good. I would normally use the XR11004-VS or AI11004 if its was more windy. Prodiamine wants to be more in the soil versus the leaf and the AI will give you a slightly larger droplet size which should be better for Prodiamine. If you can do both I would and use the XR for applications like growth regulator if you get tot that or spot spray for weeds. The finer mist is good for getting the application to sit on the leaf. Calibrate whichever one you get. Spray water at your typical walking pace with the tip about 20" above the ground and see how far a couple of gallons will go. It will give you an idea of how much to apply and mix the prodiamine in another container before pouring into the backpack. It's pretty gritty.


----------



## Studly (Jun 5, 2018)

TNTurf said:


> Adapters or not just depend on the current setup on the sprayer. I am not familiar with your model but I can simply swap the Teejet into the Chaplin 24v sprayer wand. If your wand is similar you should be good. I would normally use the XR11004-VS or AI11004 if its was more windy. Prodiamine wants to be more in the soil versus the leaf and the AI will give you a slightly larger droplet size which should be better for Prodiamine. If you can do both I would and use the XR for applications like growth regulator if you get tot that or spot spray for weeds. The finer mist is good for getting the application to sit on the leaf. Calibrate whichever one you get. Spray water at your typical walking pace with the tip about 20" above the ground and see how far a couple of gallons will go. It will give you an idea of how much to apply and mix the prodiamine in another container before pouring into the backpack. It's pretty gritty.


Great tips ... thx!


----------



## EricInGA (Feb 23, 2020)

Studly said:


> EricInGA said:
> 
> 
> > This is an awesome all around TeeJet tip. It will suit your needs just fine.
> ...


It's a nice wide fan tip. At 30" off the ground it sprays about 28" wide strip. Helps speed things along a little bit.

My teejet dropped right into my Chapin backpack sprayer wand.


----------



## Bbcamillo (Jun 26, 2019)

@Studly i am think about buying the Jacto HD400 this week.

What are your impressions so far on it?

Does the standard tee jet stuff fit the stock Jacto assembly or is it some kind of weird thread size? Did you need any adapters?

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Studly (Jun 5, 2018)

I really like my HD400 sprayer, but it's my first backpack sprayer so I have nothing to compare it to. Very durable, easy to pump, has a big heavy duty pump handle and is comfortable to carry. Comes with two nozzles: a wide higher output one and circular fan nozzle. I mostly use the wide one and they've been good enough so I haven't ordered the teejet ones yet.

Compared to the 1 and 2 gallon hand-held pump sprayers I've used in the past it's a huge improvement and I like that it pumps and sprays even without the whole liquid compartment being closed off and pressurized. In other words, even with the screw on cap off where you load the liquids, you can still pump and spray it, unlike my carry-along sprayers.

Also the pumping is very efficient and easy ... glad I didn't pay the extra money for a battery powered backpack sprayer for my sized yard.


----------



## ladycage (Aug 12, 2019)

Does anyone know how to clean the nozzles if they get clogged?


----------



## Studly (Jun 5, 2018)

ladycage said:


> Does anyone know how to clean the nozzles if they get clogged?


Try removing them and soaking them for an hour or two in water with a little dish soap mixed in.


----------



## ladycage (Aug 12, 2019)

Thanks Im going to try that.



Studly said:


> ladycage said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know how to clean the nozzles if they get clogged?
> ...


----------



## Mister Bill (Apr 12, 2019)

EricInGA said:


> This is an awesome all around TeeJet tip. It will suit your needs just fine.
> 
> TeeJet TT11004-VP Turbo TeeJet... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CMU70RM?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share


X2 - This is the tip I use for soil apps.


----------



## Shawn E (Jun 24, 2018)

This is my TeeJet set up for my Jatco. I have the PB-20 back pack. I think it's a 45 adapter to a teeJet adapter head. I got all this stuff at sprayer specialties. In the midwest places that sell TeeJet nozzles are easy to find.


----------



## Studly (Jun 5, 2018)

Shawn E said:


> This is my TeeJet set up for my Jatco. I have the PB-20 back pack. I think it's a 45 adapter to a teeJet adapter head. I got all this stuff at sprayer specialties. In the midwest places that sell TeeJet nozzles are easy to find.


Thanks for posting your setup! So if you didn't want the 45 degree bend do you still need the adapter to fit a teejet nozzle on a Jacto sprayer?


----------



## Shawn E (Jun 24, 2018)

If you don't want the 45 degree then you would need a coupling (just threaded pipe) and the tee jet adapter. I am using the ones that have the nozzle built in but they also sell the cap only and you can use the nozzles listed above in the comments. I suggest you go to sprayers.com and look at page 50-60. There are many teejet nozzles and there is a guide to what caps fit what nozzles.


----------

